# How you have customers send you artwork?



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a sublimation and screen print business. I am currently working with Volusion to develop my website. They unfortunately do not have an option for the customer to upload their images or artwork. 

I was wondering what some of you guys do to get the artwork from your customer in a way that is not too confusing for the customer to figure out.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have them send via regular email attachment


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

For repeat customers we set up a Dropbox account for them. For one time customers email attachment or you send it..

Big files would need to be compressed and zipped some don't know how to do this.

So make it as easy as possible for the customer you may need to setup your own server for file transfers..


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you absolutely sure Volusion does not offer this. I thought they did in the attribute editing section.


----------



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

Im not 100% sure that is just what one person said on the live chat, so I will definitely check into that. Thank you


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

I've always used www.yousendit.com to both receive and send large files. You can register an account for free and send up to 100 mb. 

I recommend placing all of the files in one folder, and then compressing that folder prior to sending. I don't know about hooking that up to a website, but usually there are options for an ftp service as something you can add.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

I've always used www.yousendit.com to both receive and send large files. You can register an account for free and send up to 100 mb. 

I recommend placing all of the files in one folder, and then compressing that folder prior to sending. I don't know about hooking that up to a website, but usually there are options for an ftp service as something you can add.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

dropbox is really good but i'd only use it for trusted clients
box.net is also very good
yousendit and megaupload are very good alternatives


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a free service by Caspio (Online Database | Caspio - Online Databases Made Easy) It allows you to create an online database and custom form, which can include an upload feature. Once you are done creating your form/database, it generates the script that you include on your website to display the form (sample: CUSTOM DESIGNS). I get an e-mail notification when there is a request and the files are stored for you until you delete them. The free version has some storage restrictions, but I've been using it for several years and it works great.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

E-mail is generally the simplest way. If they have a really big file, we would have them FTP it.


----------



## Weiskamp (Jun 14, 2011)

Most of our clients send us art via email. For the larger files, dropbox can be integrated into a webpage which customers seem to have very little problem with using.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

jermie said:


> I have a sublimation and screen print business. I am currently working with Volusion to develop my website. They unfortunately do not have an option for the customer to upload their images or artwork.
> 
> I was wondering what some of you guys do to get the artwork from your customer in a way that is not too confusing for the customer to figure out.
> 
> Thanks


Let me know which CMS they are using to build the website...almost every open source CMS allow these upload facilities in user section with mysql database.....


----------

